
Bilder – go web app to host photo albums - robertkrahn01
https://github.com/fgeller/bilder
======
XtalJ
I like the name, it means "Pictures" in Swedish. Is that intended?

~~~
MildlySerious
The author lives in Germany, where the word has the same meaning. Pretty sure
it is intentional.

